# Repton School/Gems Cambridge International School



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about these two new schools that are opening in September? 

Any information would be really helpful. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup do a search on here. I posted some bits. We had a place at repton but have since dropped it in favour of bsak.

Too expensive amd each year it increase.


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Norampin. I just found a post. I have only received two offers as we are so late in the year. It's tricky.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hollygolightly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these two new schools that are opening in September?
> 
> ...


repton is very expensive and will be built on reem but its delayed will be end of sept opening. repton is a uk independant school and is an entrance based and they will also push your child to get the highest grades. gems camridge international is a new sch in baniyas, that will open on time there are many gems schools around the uae, as they are from dxb. its much cheaper.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

norampin said:


> Yup do a search on here. I posted some bits. We had a place at repton but have since dropped it in favour of bsak.
> 
> Too expensive amd each year it increase.


lucky you got into bsak, which is a brill sch.


----------

